# Stihl BG72 will not run without 3/4 choke on?



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I was given a old Stihl BG72, it runs good but will stall if the choke is set lower than 3/4 even when fully warmed up. Tried small engine carb cleaner with no change. Is this a mixture screw issue?


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

There is a really good chance a carb kit,fuel line and filter will solve your problem.
Parts are'nt exclusive Stilh dealer items,you should be able to find them at a reasonable price at any small engine shop.You will need to take your carb(for the numbers on the carb)and your old fuel line(to match size).
To check adjustment screws turn both in(clockwise)gently until lightly seated and back both out 1 turn.If it wont run off choke it is'nt getting enough fuel or it's getting too much air.To give it more fuel back the adjustment screw marked "H"out,however if the carb diaphram is hardened up it wont run right when warm(too rich).
The BG72 is a good unit and if the compression feels right it's well worth the $20 to $25 worth of parts to fix.
One of the great things about Stihl products is they are built to be easy to repair.
Hope this helps,keep us posted,
Don:wave:
P.S.Just pay attention to how carb the comes apart and put it back the same way,you usually get extra parts in carb kits that you wont use so you have to match up your old parts with the new ones.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with Don.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Don L said:


> There is a really good chance a carb kit,fuel line and filter will solve your problem.
> Parts are'nt exclusive Stilh dealer items,you should be able to find them at a reasonable price at any small engine shop.You will need to take your carb(for the numbers on the carb)and your old fuel line(to match size).
> To check adjustment screws turn both in(clockwise)gently until lightly seated and back both out 1 turn.If it wont run off choke it is'nt getting enough fuel or it's getting too much air.To give it more fuel back the adjustment screw marked "H"out,however if the carb diaphram is hardened up it wont run right when warm(too rich).
> The BG72 is a good unit and if the compression feels right it's well worth the $20 to $25 worth of parts to fix.
> ...


Thanks, always been scared of two stroke carbs but this might be just the one to try on?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as you pay attention to how you disassemble it, it is pretty simple. Taking photos really helps.


----------

